

Apple Working on a Less-Expensive iPhone - denzil_correa
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324391104578230060513922882.html?mod=e2fb

======
ecubed
It's already out. They've actually got several less expensive versions of the
iPhone on the market, which trade performance for a lower price. I believe
they're selling under the name of "iPhone 4S" and "iPhone 4".

